# Anything other than Hellarity in Berkeley CA?



## RO71 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hellarity didn't like the train Hopper kid who brought me there a few years ago and I can't blame them. They also seemed to frown on the Rainbow kids I was traveling with. Some kids from Europe were really the only cool ones there..and a few girls. It seemed like a PC kid hang out. There was another squat but it wasn't an open traveler squat. Blue House maybe? I know there are punk houses in Oakland but don't know exactly where. Being an older female traveler who doesn't drink anymore makes things awkward sometimes...at least I don't look my age. Still...any input?


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 17, 2011)

Planning on opening something myself down there in a month or so, I'll keep you posted. Non-drink is good.

South Berkeley has some good potentials, but I'll be looking at Oakland too before diving into something.


----------



## evileyednic (Oct 8, 2011)

Look in oakland. its mecca. but if your not into "PC kids" it might be a little hard considering how the squats are mostly queer and safe-space over here.

but for info, thats something i just don't put online. dry snitching is not my style.


----------



## zaye rodriguez (Nov 22, 2017)

flashinglights said:


> Planning on opening something myself down there in a month or so, I'll keep you posted. Non-drink is good.
> 
> South Berkeley has some good potentials, but I'll be looking at Oakland too before diving into something.



Please guys keep me in mind.


----------



## zaye rodriguez (Nov 22, 2017)

evileyednic said:


> Look in oakland. its mecca. but if your not into "PC kids" it might be a little hard considering how the squats are mostly queer and safe-space over here.
> 
> but for info, thats something i just don't put online. dry snitching is not my style.


 I hate oakland for reasons i won't get into. I use to love it, but i can reside in oakland ever again. Maybe a night or two every other month or so, if i had to, but never ever ever permenant again until i leave calufornia for good.


----------



## ScumRag (Dec 2, 2017)

The BA has always been hard to squat, in my opinion. I knew of some old elementary schools in SF that had been shut down by The City that turned into literal shooting galleries but they've all been razed to make way for open spaces - like dog parks n shit. 

I do remember Purple House right near Hellarity but because of rising housing costs they're prolly gone too- which is sad. 

Everybody moved someplace higher & drier......


----------

